
101 High-Frequency Trading Signals [pdf] - nycdatasci
http://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1601/1601.00991.pdf
======
lotsoflumens
The actual title is "101 Formulaic Alphas".

And the paper has nothing at all to do with "high-frequency trading".

